# [Maven2] maven-jaxb2-plugin - Kein absoluter Pfad für "<schemaDirectory> möglich???



## pocketom (7. Okt 2009)

Es ist echt zum Mäuse melken mit dem XML Schema Zeugs. Wie mans auch macht ist es falsch. Das JAXB2 Plugin ist offenbar nicht in der Lage mit absoluten Pfaden zur XSD Quelldatei umzugehen:

[XML]
<!-- 2. Maven JAXB Plugin - generate java classes from XML schemas -->
			<plugin>
				<groupId>org.jvnet.jaxb2.maven2</groupId>
				<artifactId>maven-jaxb2-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>0.7.1</version>
				<executions>
					<execution>
						<id>generate-java-classes</id>
						<phase>generate-sources</phase>
						<goals>
							<goal>generate</goal>
						</goals>
					</execution>
				</executions>
				<configuration>
					<schemaDirectory>http://mycompany.com/</schemaDirectory>
					<schemaFiles>mySchemaFile.xsd</schemaFiles>
					<generateDirectory>${basedir}/src/main/java</generateDirectory>
				</configuration>
			</plugin> 
[/XML]

Resultat:

_
[ERROR] FATAL ERROR
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] basedir C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\myaccount\workspace\myproject\*http:\\mycompany.com\* does not exist
_

Ich glaub ich krieg langsam echt nen Vogel!

Gibt's da Abhilfe?


----------



## maki (7. Okt 2009)

> Ich glaub ich krieg langsam echt nen Vogel!
> 
> Gibt's da Abhilfe?


schemaDirectory muss offensichtlich ein Verzeichniss sein, du übergibst allerdings eine URL.


----------



## pocketom (8. Okt 2009)

Jap. Genau das ist das Problem.

[Edit]  xjc [-options ...] <schema file/*URL*/dir/jar>

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Habe das jetzt als Ant Task eingebaut und verzichte somit einfach auf das Maven-Plugin.


----------

